# How do I get my kuhli loach out?



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Since I put my kuhli loach in my planted tank, I've only seen his head for a few seconds. He disappeared as soon as he was put in. Is there any way to get him to come out so I can see him? He likes to go under my driftwood stump. I've heard they burrow in gravel. Is that true? Thanks!


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

In my experience, kuhlis are almost impossible to get out of a tank unless it's empty of everything but substrate, or you just get lucky and manage to find them free-swimming. Yes, they CAN burrow in gravel but I doubt he would because it would be rough on him.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

As he gets more familiar with his surrondings and realizes there are no predators around, he'll come out more. Give him time.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Lol, I meant how do I get it to come out as in swim around. It hides all day.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2013)

As with all fish, give them time and they will get comfortable with their surroundings and be swimming all around the tank soon. Something that might help, if you have just one loach, get a few more and he may come out more.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

My stocking is a little high. 1 scarlet badis, 2 adult endlers, 3 babies, 2 sparkling gouramis, 4 simulans neon tetras, 4 ghost shrimp, and snails. All in a planted 7.9. A little more than an inch per gallon....


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

in this hobby everybody buys a fish that likes to hide and then wonder why they never see the fish....i have done it a number of times when i started...i still keep fish that i almost never see , but at least i knew about it beforehand..


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Take everything out of the tank. You'll see it all the time in a bare bottom tank.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Then it won't be a nano tank. Anyways, the fish still hasn't showed its face since I saw it that night.


----------



## Dreamer (Mar 15, 2013)

My loach he'd for a little while now he swims around like a mad man (very funny) mostly out during feeding time! They like to hide but are so cute!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

He/she comes out now.


----------



## Dreamer (Mar 15, 2013)

I didn't really notice how old the post was! Good to hear though! I LOVE my loach !!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

